# Investment offer to Betscheme online sportsbook development



## betschemer (May 2, 2016)

Hello forum members,


We have offer to invest in Betscheme sportsbook development.


Recent version: demo.betscheme.com/eng


We search for investors into live betting and mobile apps.


With monthly investments we can finish everything till end of this year.


For more information please contact Betscheme.com support team


----------



## RPreston007 (Jun 3, 2020)

Interesting offer, can be betting be an investment?


----------



## RebeccaDavidson (Aug 3, 2020)

Very interesting! Tell me more about it. Does it earn you money?


----------



## UnaAllan (Aug 8, 2020)

How does this business work? What kind of app? After your post, I wanted to start my own business. However, don't you think that this business is not the most reliable? I also used various ways to try to earn easy money, but it was all temporary. And then I found some tips from a financial adviser that helped me start making a lot of money consistently. If you are interested, I will tell you how to do it. But I advise you to think about getting help from financial advisor.


----------

